# Registration



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

My puppy is registered with the AKC and that her parentage is also AKC registered. However, the papers that I received are for the APR. Can anyone tell me what the APR is? I've never heard of it. Are they reputable? Also, should I register my baby with them too? She's not, but the Dam and Sire that she comes from are. Any insight to this would help. Many thanks!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My guess is that the breeder isn't in good standing with the AKC so went with an alternate registry so that they can say the puppy is a registered purebred. I wouldn't waste the time or money registering her with APR, honestly, it's not as reputable as AKC because they do not require DNA testing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are a bunch of "alternative" registries that were formed when the AKC toughened their rules and started requiring DNA testing. As Lucy Owns Me said, most likely the breeder has been suspended by the AKC and can no longer register puppies with them.

APR is the American Pet Registry. This particular registry was formed by the professional pet industry to protect their right to wholesale puppies. In other words, it was formed by the puppy mills and brokers that sell puppies to pet stores. 

This is taken right from their website:

Why do we need another pet registry?

America's Pet Registry, Inc. was begun as insurance for the pet industry and for the world of pet lovers. The professional pet industry is dependant on a registration service for the purebred animals it raises. Proposals are constantly introduced before the major registry services that would restrict the pet industry. Therefore, it is imperative that the pet industry have a registry service available -- a service that represents the basic interests of pet owners and the pet industry, and one that offers economical and friendly services to all.


Restrict the Pet Industry? How?

The idea of restricting the pet trade through registry services is not new, and most breed clubs, major kennel clubs, and cattery organizations discourage or prohibit selling animals wholesale to distributors or retailers. Some simply deny registration of any dog or cat sold through a pet store even if that pet carries registration papers. While most currently grudgingly accept for registration the animals sold through pet stores, the possibility of that changing is very real and always present. Also, other proposals that would severely limit the supply of purebred puppies and kittens available to the pet-loving public are constantly being made by and to various registry services to restrict the breeding and registration of cats and dogs. If these proposals had become policy before APRI's inception, there would have been no time to organize an effective, reputable alternative registration service. The industry needed it's own registry service well established before a catastrophe, and, fortunately it has achieved this with America's Pet Registry.

http://www.aprpets.org/FAQs.html


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for those pieces of information. It sheds some light on the APR, so I'm definitely not going to waste my money.

But I'm still confused though. I've got an AKC registration number for my dog and it's parents and everything, so why would they send me something for the APR still? Sorry, I'm asking so much- new mom here!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

There are two different Registeries APR and APRI. Before I joined SM I didn't know about the different registeries. BYB usually register their litters through them when they fall out of AKC's good graces.

*· **Is APRI the same registry as American Purebred Registry (APR)**?*<div align="left">
America's Pet Registry, Inc. IS NOT American Purebred Registry. APRI went by the initials "APR" for a few years until we found we were being confused with that other APR. We've since added the "I" for "Inc." to our initials to distinguish us from the other service. Please always refer to APRI that way unless you state the entire name.
<div align="left">
EDIT: Your breeder probably double registered the litter with AKC and APR.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you receive a registration certificate from AKC (not just a number)? If not, then the puppy probably isn't registered with the AKC.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Did you receive a registration certificate from AKC (not just a number)? If not, then the puppy probably isn't registered with the AKC.[/B]


I agree, the AKC sends a registration packet/application for each pup if the litter was registered for the AKC. If the breeder held back the application until there was proof of spay or neutering, then that is a different story. Do you mind sharing where you purchased the puppy? That might help try to figure out what is going on here!!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Right now all I have is a registration number. All of the paperwork (I am assuming, meaning certification papers?) is currently in the mail to come to me (so I've been told). I know that my baby definitely is not spayed yet because she's still yet so small. It will be another couple of months before we go ahead and put her through that. Does that usually make a difference?
I bought my baby from a breeder over in Arkansas. He came recommended to us by a friend who also has a few from his past few breeds (different litters from different parents though). My friend used to be a junior handler for show Maltese (as her mom used to also competitively show them) and though she no longer shows, she just wanted a few companion pets. Thus, she found this guy and in turn recommended him to us. I checked with the American Breeders Association and he's not affiliated with them. Is this really bad?


----------

